# Bloody Paws from the Snow



## lundynm (Sep 20, 2012)

So winter has finally come to the Midwest and we are having a slight problem with our pups paws. Maggie is 10 months old and this is her first real exposure to snow. After being outside for just a short amount of time I noticed blood on her front paws. It appeared to be coming from the cuticle area of her first nail on each foot. Maggie didn't seem to be bothered by this, but I felt horrible. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this and what you did. I'm not sure if her paws will build up a tolerance to the snow and cold or if I need to look into something to protect her feet. I doubt she would tolerate booties, though. She loves the snow and I don't want to have to limit her outside time due to her poor little feet! Any advice would be great!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Search for "Booties" in the search, there is good info in that thread. The roads looked a little like the attached pic today so we decided to keep Whistler inside ! Happy Wintering!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Try Musher's Secret http://www.thedogoutdoors.com/mushers-secret-paw-pad-protection-wax.html


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Bag Balm! Before and after an outing in the snow...


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

I bought Brandy booties from Dollarama, size medium. They are great for only being $2 for 4 booties! 

Bag balm works as well!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Perhaps, Maggie's paws are too soft... needs Tuf-Foot http://www.gundogsupply.com/7-95.html

or booties. 

I hate the salt they spray on the roads. It burns their paws I think my friend puts vaseline in her dog's feet and she thinks it helps with the salt problem.


----------



## lundynm (Sep 20, 2012)

We seem to have gotten Maggie's paws under control. We have been using bag balm which works well except for the fact that she goes crazy when we put it on and wants to lick it off. The newer problem we have from the snow is on her dew claw scars. They seem to become really agitation from the snow and ice and become very painful to her. We have tried the bag balm on these as well, but they haven't healed as well as her pads and cuticles. I was just wondering if anyone else has had issues with their dogs dew claw scars and if they have any helpful suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

BOOTIES am I reading this properly, I thought this was a Hungarian Vizsla site....


----------



## lundynm (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree that booties are not really an option. I have no idea how I would let her sit still long enough to put them on, let alone keep them on. I am just looking for options to condition and harden up her paws so they can tolerate the snow better.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oh yes they wear them just like sweaters. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxHfkO15GbM

http://www.gundogmag.com/2010/09/23/health_nutrition_tenderfeet/

Try a pair of cheap boots ( ), maybe, first...
Put them on the back feet first and don't let the dog think, take him on a walk right away. It will be comical... Just don't stop walking and don't let the dog lick, chew or otherwise do anything else except walk forward. 
Once he is sort of OK with the shoes on the back, place shoes on the front feet. 

The trick is to keep him moving forward once the shoes are on.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

it's not snow that cuts - ice crystals do - a life off lead & you have tough paws - more time running & no problem !


----------

